# NCE 525-25 Power Cab 2 Amp / Digitrax Zephyr DCC Starter



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm looking at one of these 2 for around $150. I am using a Bachmann EZ command now.
I have no real complaint about the EZ command except that the throttle response seems to be sluggish. Would it be any better on the NCE 525-25 or the Digitrax ? Thanks; Don


----------

